# Akron, OH - akron ohio 2008 Chevy 2500



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

15,800 or best offer 2008 Silverado 2500 6L gas double cab 117,000 miles. tones of upgrades for snow plowing. all last fall and this winter Timbrens, bilstiens shocks, transfer case (rebuild by gm 100,000 warranty transferable) Control arms, ball joints, custom waterproof work lights for backing up, Pioneer touch screen gps radio (has back up camera can support a 2nd camera for with a trail or front of truck for putting plow on) runs great its a clean truck. call me with any questions. ive got a boss strait blade and controller id be willing to throw in for the right price as well. give me a call 330-714-3021


----------

